# Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop



## Michael Horn (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Langelandfreunde, 

hier ein kleiner Bericht unseres Langelandurlaubs vom 25.04.-03.05.2008:

In der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag starteten wir (6 Pfälzer) unsere Reise aus dem südwesten der Pfalz nach Langeland. Ziel war die Südspitze Langelands in Bagenkop. Haus und Boot hatten wir von Torben Hansen. 

Dazu muss gleich gesagt werden, dass sowohl unser Haus, als auch das Boot absolut super waren. 

Wir hatten das Limbo 699, ausgestattet mit Echolot und Kartenplotter.

Fraitags am Tag der Anreise war erst mal relaxen angesagt. 

Zum Angeln ist vorab zu sagen, dass es ganz anders als die letzten Jahre war.

Samstag übergab uns Torben schon morgens ab 09.00 Uhr das Boot und anschließend gings dann auch gleich raus. 

Zunächst wurden Plätze bis 14 Meter Wassertiefe angefahren, an denen wir im letzten Jahr sehr gut fangen konnten. Unter anderem auch die Südspitze, wo eigentlich immer was geht. Da ging nichts, absolurt gar nichts. 

Also entschlossen wir uns, zu den beiden Tonnen im Belt zu fahren. 

Bei der ersten Drifft an einer Kante zwischen 27 und 30 Meter bog sich dann meine Shimano Rute (20-50 Gramm Wurfgewicht) bis zum Anschlag und ich dachte...... das ist gleich ein richtiger Brocken. Nach ein paar Minutem schönen Drill kamen dann gleich 3 auf einen Streich zum Vorschein. 

Am Pilker hing ein schöner Dorsch von 3,2 kg, an den beiden Beifängern je einer von gut einem Kilo. Macht richtig fun mit solch einer leichten Rute. 

In der Folgezeit konnte wir an dieser Kante noch einige schöne Dorsche bis 4,2 Kg ziehen. Am Ende des ersten Angeltages konnten wir 32 masige Dorsche zählen. Erfreulich war hierbei, dass einige Fische über 2,5 Kg gewogen haben.

Voller Erwartung auf den nächsten Angeltag klingelte der Wecker am Sonntag schon morgens um 06.00 Uhr. Leichter Ostwind war angesagt....... und wie das Sprichwort sagt: "Kommt der Wind aus Osten, wird der Haken rosten" verlief dieser Tag. Wir versuchten wirklich alles, konnten aber bis an diesem Tag nichts wirklich ernennenswertes in Bord ziehen. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir vieleicht 10 Fische. 

Auch der Montag war wieder Ostwind und der Angeltag verlief wie der Vortag ohne nenneswertes und mehr als 10 Fische konnte wir auch an diesem Tag nicht überlisten. 

Dienstags kam dann der Wind wieder leicht aus Süd/Südwest, jedoch hatten wir den ganzen Tag leichten Regen, was uns aber vom Angeln nicht abhalten konnten. 
Wir fuhren dann auch gleich wieder in den Bereich der roten und grünen Tonnen. Zunächst lief mit unseren Pilker nicht wirklich viel, so dass sich so langsam schon der Frust bemerkbar machte. Einer unserer Gruppe entschloß sich dann mit Fischfetzen zu fischen und siehe da, kaum war der Fetzen ausgelegt kam auch schon ein Biss und er konnte einen schönen Dorsch mit ca. 3 Kg landen. Während ich unermüdlich meiner Pilker über den Boden der Ostsee tanzen lies, entschlossen sich die anderen auf dem Boot auch auf Fischfetzen umzustellen. So konnten wir die mit den Fischfetzen noch ein paar schöne Dorsche an Bord ziehen, ich mit dem Pilker fing nichts mehr. Irgendwie komisch, aber so war es. Erwähnenswert war, dass einer unserer Gruppe hinter der roten Tonne in einer Tiefe von 25 Metern einen Leng von 2 kg fangen konnte. 

Mitwochs wurde es dann etwas ungemütlicher und wir hatten starken Seegang, weshalb wir uns nach wenigen Versuchen dazu entschlossen, das Angeln einzustellen. 

Donnerstag und Freitag war Badewannenwetter angesagt. Einfach nur herrlich. An beiden Tagen war auch so gut wie keine Drift und es war auch an diesen beiden Tagen nicht leicht, die Dorsche zu finden. Wir konnten immer nur vereinzelt Fische landen, aber auch hier oftmals schöne Dorsche bis 4 kg. Komischerweise bissen die Fische an diesen beiden Tagen nicht mehr auf Fischfetzen, sonden wieder auf Pilker oder Beifänger. 
Hier konnten wir auch drei Schellfische von je 2 kg fangen. 

Alles in allem war es mal wieder eine sehr schöne Woche in Langeland und wir konnten trotz der schweren Bedingungen immerhin noch 130 masige Fische landen, was für jeden ca. 6-7 kg Filet brachte. 

Wir haben uns auch mit anderen Anglern unterhalten, bei denen es leider sehr viel schlechter lief. Auch die Angler der Bärbel oder Nickelswalde waren sehr enttäuscht. Einheimische meinten, dass es in den letzten vier Wochen schon relativ schlecht sei. Ein Grund könnte sein, dass die Heringe in großen Schwärmen im Belt sind. 

Der Urlaub für nächstes Jahr wurde auch gleich sicher gemacht. Das Limbo 699 und ein Haus in Begenkop ist bereits gebucht. 

Wünsche allen, die in den nächsten Woche nach Langeland fahren, gute Fänge und ein dickes Petri Heil.

Gruß Michael |wavey:


----------



## danmarkhuse (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

...super Bericht! |wavey:


----------



## lsski (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo Michael Horn

Vielen Dank für den super Bericht!!!
Ich hoffe das deine Vorhersage sich beteuert und wir Pfingsangler den Vogel abschießen.
" auf Langeland 10.05.2008 "
Natürlich gibt es von uns auch einen Bericht. ( Mit Schönen Fotos )

Habt ihr keine Hornhechte bekommen ? die müßten doch da sein ??
Na und Platten die Mai Scholle ist doch gern gesehen.

Petri und LG. Jeff


----------



## macmarco (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Schööööner Bericht ...
fehlen nur ein paar Bilder, aber auch so sehr nett!!!!#6


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Fotos würde ich gerne einstellen, zum einen weiss ich aber noch nicht, wie das geht und zum anderen hab ich die noch nicht.....werde es aber versuchen nachzureichen. 

Auf Platte und Hornhecht sind wir nicht gezielt gegangen. 

Hornhecht hatten wir nicht als Beifang. Schollen hatten wir 4 oder 5, welche beim Dorschangeln als Beifang am Paternoster hingen. 

Wenn ich die anderen am Hafen gesehen habe, was die so mitbrachten und auch den kurzen Beiträgen hier im Board entnehmen kann, dann gehören wir sicherlich zu denen, die diese Woche gut gefangen haben. Haben dafür aber auch unzählige Stellen abgefischt. 

Laut Auskunft des Spezis von Torben, sind die Hornhechte schon da, aber noch nicht in großen Schwärmen. 

Bei der Heimfahrt standen an der großen Brücke vor Langeland unzählig viele Angler mit der Blinkerrute. Ich denke, dass dort bestimmt schon etwas geht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo Michael! Vielen Dank für den Bericht!
Ja es wird immer mehr eine Sucherrei! Auch die Temperaturen schein dieses Jahr eine Rolle zu spielen?
Daß die Dorsche so tief stehen ist schon erstaunlich!
Mal sehen was der Juni hergibt (bin vom 7.-21. oben)?
Komme jetzt zum 5.Mal in Folge und immer ist es anders!
Gruß
Tom
(auch aus der Pfalz)


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

entschuldigung Doppelpost


----------



## murgtäler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo Michael,
na war doch gar nicht so schlimm mit dem Wetter
wenn ich da an letztes Jahr denke#q
Noch 5 Tage dann geht es los bin mal gespannt was
das Wetter macht. Super Bericht von dir, ich denke
ihr habt trotzdem schön gefangen einen Leng fängt man auch nicht alle Tage. So jetzt sind wir dran wenn nur das 
Wetter mit spielt.
Komme gerade vom Arzt habe mir noch ne tolle Grippe
eingefangen aber bis Freitag werde ich sie weg haben.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo,

wenn man es mal ausrechnet 130 Dorsche bei 7 Angeltagen mit 6 Anglern, dann macht das pro Tag 3 Fische pro Angler. Wir waren nicht immer mit 6 Mann draußen und an einem Tag war es ziemlich heftig (Wind). Ist aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt der Hit. Aber wie bereits schon erwähnt war kein Schwarm zu finden. Daher war ich persönlich doch sehr zufrieden. Wenn man das gute Wetter bedenkt.... wir konnten eigentlich jeden Tag fischen.

Habe das in 16 Jahren Langeland wirklich noch nie erlebt, dass die Dorsche in dieser Jahreszeit nur in Tiefen ab 25 Metern zu finden waren. 

Was noch zu erwähnen ist und vieleicht ein Tip für alle ist, die demnächst hochfahren werden....... mal abgesehen von dem einen Tag, wo die Fische fast nur auf Fischfetzen gebissen haben, haben wir 80 % der Dorsche nicht auf den Pilker, sondern auf die Beifänger gefangen. Wir hatten alle kleine Twister in rot mit schwarzen Schwänzen als Beifänger. Eigentlich habe ich in den Jahren zuvor nie mit Beifänger gefischt. Nachteil der kleinen Beifänger sind die Nemos. Wir hatten zahlreich kleine Dorsche und auch jede Menge Wittlinge, die übrigens im Moment ebenfalls in großen Schwärmen vertreten sind und angeblich gerade beim Ablaichen sind. Da konnte man auf dem Echolot immer große Schwärme sehen.

Wassertemperatur lag Anfangs der Woche bei 9,5 Grad, bis Ende der Woche stieg diese dann auf ca. 12 Grad an. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## ruckzuck (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo Iskki 

Wir haben einen Hornhecht gefangen sonst hab ich nix gehört aber spodsbjerg.Das war bei uns auch so hauptsächlich auf Beifänger.

Gruß an alle die jetzt erst fahren #h


----------



## schwerinchris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hatte versprochen einen kleinen Bericht über LL einzustellen.

Haben uns so über die Tage anderthalb Styrokisten vollgeangelt. Also angeln war mittelprächtig.
Was mir gefallen hat sind die schönen Küsten und das man relativ ungestört sein konnte trotz massig Anglern die unterwegs waren.

Boote: alle drei Boote waren in sehr gutem Zustand und die Motoren waren zuverlässig.

Haus: war funtionstüchtig aber keine Schönheit. Um uns herum war der Trailerbahnhof ( stand nicht im Prospekt )
Das Haus hatte auch seine bautechnischen Eigenheiten.
Ein Bad war ne richtige Muchbude ( aber ich bin ja nicht pingelig ) meine Freundin hätte ich da nicht reinbekommen:q
Hatte auch den Vorteil, daß man sich nicht groß um die Endabnahme kümmern mußte.:q
Sicherheitsausrüstung: HAHAHA die Schwimmwesten warn der Burner mehr sag ich nicht. 

Alles in Allem : Wer nicht auf Luxus aus ist kann dort wo ich war sicherlich ein paar schöne Angeltörns fahren.

Hatten noch am 1.Mai einen Törn zum Gelben Riff vor, der aber abgesagt wurde ( mal sehen was mit dem Geld wird)#q

Chris läßt grüßen#h

achja auf dem Bild ist mein Kopfkissen ---vor der Benutzung#d


----------



## murgtäler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo Michael,
mit was für Fischfetzen habt ihr geangelt?
werden auch wieder Garnelen mitnehmen auch kein schlechter Köder wenn mal nichts geht.
Gruß murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallo Murgtäler, 

Mitgenommen aus Deutschland hatten wir nichts. 

Wir haben kleine Fischfetzen von Wittlingen verwendet. Die größeren Dorsche und auch der Leng bissen auf einen ganzen Wittling. Der wurde wie ein großer Gummifisch auf einen riesigen Jigkopf aufgezogen und mit einem Kabelbinder festgezogen. Einfach am Boot runter und hängen lassen, wie beim vertikal fischen. Hatten wir zuvor nie probiert..... kannst Dir vorstellen wie wir staunten, als der erste Biss kam.

Gruß Michael


----------



## fischkopf 111 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Langeland/Bagenkop*

Hallöchen

Schöner Bericht 

Wir 7 leute fahren auch am 9 Mai in der Nacht nach Bagenkop,haben auch den Limbo 699 wie letztes Jahr.
Haben letztes Jahr nur im flachen gefangen,6 bis 15 Meter
hört sich wohl dieses Jahr ganz anders an.Na ja lassen wir uns überraschen,sind alle schon ganz nervös!!!!!!
Wir kommen aus coesfeld mit einem roten VW BULLI vielleicht sieht man sich mal am Hafen.Wünschen allen die auch hoch fahren viel Spass,viel Dorsch,und ganz wichtig gutes Wetter#6
mfg Fischkopf 111


----------

